# Brain Balance?



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry if this product has already been mentioned in another thread (I didn't see anything)....

I was wondering if anyone has tried the Brain Balance supplement from Integrative Psychiatry? Or if any of our resident supplement/med experts have any opinion about it?

I'm trying to avoid going back to meds. The thing I find nice about this product is that it has ingredients targeted to a variety of neurotransmitter issues, as opposed to just one (like taking 5-HTP alone). I've been on an SSRI before, and while it did reduce my anxiety, I was tired a lot (amongst other side effects). I've always wondered if maybe I need to address dopamine etc. as well.

Anyway, I'm no expert. Just curious if anyone has tried this, or something like it.


----------

